

PunkSpider: Hackers Scan Tor Hidden Services to Find Weaknesses in 'Dark Web' - evandrix
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/06/01/dark-web-vulnerability-scan

======
breakingcups
Isn't one of the problems with crawling .onions that you never know how many
there are, you can only index known links and traverse any links to other
.onions that you can find? So, in theory, it's possible for two completely
unrelated "communities" to set up their own .onions and only link to each
other (since they only know of their own existance), in which case you would
have to be lucky enough to know .onions of both communities to have any hope
of indexing "the complete deep web".

